

Common mistakes in resumes from developers and designers - Lemurido
http://sanzarilla.com/post/3310168102/5-common-mistakes-in-resumes-from-developers-and

======
lylejohnson
I admittedly don't have a Hotmail address, but I don't understand the
connection between using a Hotmail.com email address for one's contact info
and "using the most efficient tools for each task". What are some of the
inefficiencies of Hotmail that, say, Gmail addresses?

